

Facebook Sucks Up a Ridiculously Huge and Growing Share of Our Time - lunatech
http://blogs.wsj.com/marketbeat/2011/09/26/facebook-sucks-up-a-ridiculously-huge-and-growing-share-of-our-time-wasted-online/

======
lunatech
From the page

" A hint of Facebook’s importance in our universe was the rapt attention paid
to last week’s F8 developer conference, where Mark Zuckerberg announced some
earth-shattering changes to profile pages and some new buttons and such.
Traffic for the WSJ.com live blog of the event trumped traffic for every other
single blog post on the site that day. "

